# Primarchs and the zodiac



## naglfar (Aug 19, 2012)

This has been discussed before, but I wanted to put my own two cents in. Basically for anyone who doesn’t know what this is about, in ‘Horus Rising’ Horus says this on page 353:


“There were zodiac charts in it. In the text.' Horus took a sip of his wine and smiled at the memory. 'I learned them all. In one evening. Not just the names, but the patterns, the associations, the structure. All twenty signs. The next day, my father laughed at my appetite for knowledge. He told me the zodiac signs were old and unreliable models, now that the explorator fleets had begun detailed cosmological mapping. He told me that the twenty signs in the heavens would one day be matched by twenty sons like me. Each son would embody the character and notion of a particular zodiac group.”


The commonly used zodiac has only 12 signs but the Astronomical Zodiac or Planetary Zodiac, has 21 signs. 

The signs are:

Aries
Taurus
Gemini
Cancer
Leo
Virgo
Libra
Scorpius
Ophiuchus
Sagittarius
Capricornus
Aquarius
Pisces

Orion
Hydra
Sextans
Crater
Corvus
Hydra
Scutum
Pegasus
Cetus


What’s interesting is that Horus says there were 20 signs not 21, but as you’ll notice Hydra is on that list twice, so there could be said to be just 20 signs. It also seems like it can’t be a coincidence that – SPOILERS....

Alpharius and Omegon are twins who share one soul...and their legion symbol is a hydra.

I know it sounds stupidly obvious that if each primarch is a symbol then the Gemini twins must be Alpharius/Omegon, but to me thisit looks like the Hydra makes more sense. It also opens questions about who is Gemini, was one of the Lost Primarchs also actually twins, does one primarch have a dual personality or the like?


What does anyone else think?

Horus is stated to be Sagittarius specifically, but there are some more hints dropped:


Some other quotes Horus mentioned – 



_"I told him I liked Leos, for his regal fury” – Jonson seems the obvious choice for this one, maybe a bit too obvious._

_“Skorpos, for his armour and warlike blade” – this could be pretty much any primarch as far as I can tell, though I like Angron for it.
_

_“Tauromach appealed to my sense of stubbornness” – Mortarion or Perturabo or Dorn maybe, all known for their stubbornness._

_“Arbitos to my sense of fairness and balance." – don’t know which sign this is for definite, probably Libra and the scales of justice, Dorn was unfailingly honest I suppose but that seems like a stretch._

_Of course any of the above could also represent a lost primarch, just to put the cat in with the pigeons :grin: _


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

There's was a huge thread on this on the old black library forums which listed a lot of them. I remember though that due to Corax's ability one of the signs that was up for discussion has now been confirmed, I just can't remember which one.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I've never held much knowledge about the zodiac(s), but here is an interesting website concerning a direct link with the Primarchs. It gives us some interesting insight into the Lost Primarchs as well.

http://menducia.atspace.com/primarchs/I.html


----------



## naglfar (Aug 19, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> There's was a huge thread on this on the old black library forums which listed a lot of them. I remember though that due to Corax's ability one of the signs that was up for discussion has now been confirmed, I just can't remember which one.



Yes, I've read a few other threads on this as well. Wanted top get some opinions on the Hydra thing though (in the spoilers bit), I haven't seen that mentioned anywhere else.

Corvus always seemed to be the obvious sign for Corax i.e. Corvus Corax and it meaning Raven in Latin.


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

Konrad Curze had a dual personality, the Night Haunter.


----------



## naglfar (Aug 19, 2012)

SonofMalice said:


> Konrad Curze had a dual personality, the Night Haunter.



That's a good point actually.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

I was going to argue that Night Haunter could either be Gemini or Libra (Scales i think) in that he represents both sides of justice i.e. no respector of person/station and swift retribution


----------



## Yazman (Aug 7, 2012)

Ophiuchus isn't a zodiac symbol. It is in the ecliptic but it isn't a zodiac sign, regardless of urban legends that it had been included at some point last year.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I've never held much knowledge about the zodiac(s), but here is an interesting website concerning a direct link with the Primarchs. It gives us some interesting insight into the Lost Primarchs as well.
> 
> http://menducia.atspace.com/primarchs/I.html


Thanks for the link, a lot of interesting information in it im trying to absorb.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Seems the two lost legions are the priestess and fortune. Maybe the priestess was corrupted and fortune rode his luck for to long.


----------

